# Special Coverage 14232



## Cabamino (Nov 21, 2013)

I was in the "My Chevrolet" owner center online warranty section and saw that in addition to the Special Coverage for the water pump 14371 there was 14232. Please let me know what it covers...

Thanks, -jerry


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/102010-sticky-steering-letter-gm.html. The coverage number is on the back of the letter under the signature.


----------



## Cabamino (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks.... That thread didn't come up when I searched. Over 40,000 miles on my 2011 ECO mt without water pump or steering problems. Am glad it's covered for a while longer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there Cabamino, 

Please let us know if you have questions or concerns about your Cruze and any open service announcements. We can reached via private message if further assistance is needed. Please provide your VIN within the message along with more information. We look forward to your response!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 92ranga (Jun 9, 2014)

I've got a 2012 Cruze Eco MT with 128k on it. Had and issue with erratic temp readings almost exactly one year ago at 78k, took it in and they replaced the water pump and thermostat because they said it was leaking. Got this notice in the mail about a month ago, had a good laugh, AND NOW I'M HAVING THE SAME EXACT PROBLEM AGAIN!. Called the dealership about it today and they were hesitant to get me to bring it in, telling me it sounds like it may be electrical and the extended warranty for this issue would not apply if that was the case... gotta love it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

92ranga said:


> I've got a 2012 Cruze Eco MT with 128k on it. Had and issue with erratic temp readings almost exactly one year ago at 78k, took it in and they replaced the water pump and thermostat because they said it was leaking. Got this notice in the mail about a month ago, had a good laugh, AND NOW I'M HAVING THE SAME EXACT PROBLEM AGAIN!. Called the dealership about it today and they were hesitant to get me to bring it in, telling me it sounds like it may be electrical and the extended warranty for this issue would not apply if that was the case... gotta love it.


Hey there,

If you need any additional assistance with this, we would be happy to reach out to the dealership on your behalf. Were they able to schedule anything for you? Feel free to send me a private message a long with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## hill1362 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi I have a 2013 Chevrolet cruze and I have special coverage 1432 and special coverage 14311 is 
my Alternator and brakes


----------

